# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Tuyển gấp - việc làm hấp dẫn tại đông anh - hà nội

## Maxtec

Là một trong những nhà cung cấp linh phụ kiện và lắp ráp thiết bị lọc nước hàng đầu tại thị trường Việt Nam, Công ty TNHH phát triển Công nghệ MAXTEC Việt Nam đã, đang và sẽ không ngừng cung cấp những sản phẩm có chất lượng cao và dịch vụ hoàn hảo nhằm mang đến ” Sức khỏe và Nước sạch cho cộng đồng”. Hiện nay do nhu cầu mở rộng sản xuất, chúng tôi đang tìm kiếm các ứng viên cho các vị trí quản lý, kỹ thuật. Đến với công ty, các bạn không chỉ được làm việc trong môi trường hiện đại, chuyên nghiệp mà còn có nhiều cơ hội thăng tiến và mức thu nhập hấp dẫn:

THỢ KHUÔN MẪU ( NHỰA): 3 NGƯỜI
MÔ TẢ CÔNG VIỆC
1. Vận hành thành thạo các máy phay công cụ như phay, mài, tiện, hàn, Máy cắt dây...
2. Sửa chữa và bảo dưỡng khuôn dập, khuôn nhựa,...
3. Thử khuôn nhựa, lắp ráp khuôn nhựa
4. Có ít nhất 1 năm về gia công lắp ráp khuôn dập, khuôn nhựa, làm nguội khuôn nhựa
5. Theo sự phân công sắp xếp của quản lý trực tiếp
YÊU CẦU KHÁC
1. Có ít nhất 1 năm kinh nghiệm làm gia công cơ khí, làm nguội khuôn nhựa là lợi thế
2. Có khả năng điều khiển các máy mài, phay tiện, khoan,...
3. Chịu khó chăm chỉ, Cẩn thận, năng động,...

TRƯỞNG CA SẢN XUẤT: 2 NGƯỜI
Mô tả Công việc
+ Điều hành công việc trong ca, bố trí lao động hợp lý đảm bảo hoàn thành và nâng cao hiệu quả sản xuất.
+ Kiểm tra, bảo quản thiết bị, máy móc để sử dụng có hiệu quả trong sản xuất.
+ Thực hiện kế hoạch sản xuất được giao, đảm bảo sản xuất đáp ứng nhu cầu về tiến độ,số lượng và chất lượng hàng hóa theo yêu cầu của ban lãnh đạo
+ Quản lý nhân sự, hướng dẫn, đào tạo công nhân trong ca của mình
+ Báo cáo trực tiếp lên Giám đốc sản xuất.
Yêu Cầu Công Việc
+ Nam, tuổi từ 25-40. 
+ Có kinh nghiệm 2 năm trở lên về quản lý sản xuất các sản phẩm nhựa hoặc các sản phẩm tương đương, am hiểu về khuôn mẫu, máy ép nhựa.....
+Sử dụng thành thạo vi tính văn phòng
+ Có bằng cấp là một lợi thế
+ chăm chỉ, nhiệt tình, chịu được áp lực
+ Làm việc theo ca (chia 03 ca/ngày)

NHÂN VIÊN KCS: 3 NGƯỜI
Mô tả Công việc
- Kiểm tra chất lượng nguyên liệu đầu vào, chất lượng sản phẩm đầu ra.
- Kiểm soát quy trình sản xuất.
- Kiểm soát các công đoạn trong sản xuất : cân nguyên liệu, trộn nguyên liệu, chạy máy…
- Hỗ trợ nghiên cứu phát triển sản phẩm, cải tiến quy trình công nghệ sản xuất.
- Báo cáo trực tiếp lên Giám đốc sản xuất
Yêu Cầu Công Việc
+ Nam – nữ , tuổi từ 20-40. 
+ Có kinh nghiệm 1 năm trở lên về kcs các sản phẩm nhựa hoặc các sản phẩm tương đương
Thật thà, trung thực, nhanh nhẹn, tinh thần trách nhiệm cao
+Sử dụng thành thạo vi tính văn phòng
+ Có bằng cấp là một lợi thế
+ chăm chỉ, nhiệt tình, Trung thực, nhanh nhẹn, tinh thần trách nhiệm cao chịu được áp lực
+ Làm việc theo ca (chia 03 ca/ngày)
QUYỀN LỢI: 
- Lương thỏa thuận từng vị trí: từ 7.000.000 đến 10.000.000
- Các chế độ theo luật lao động Việt nam. Tham gia đầy đủ chế độ BHXH
- Ăn ca miễn phí tại Công ty
- Được thưởng tháng lương thứ 13
-Được thưởng sáng kiến
- Được xét tăng lương hàng năm
- Thưởng các ngày lễ tết trong năm.
LIÊN HỆ:
Phòng HCNS: 0969635003/02466629893
Mail: maxtec.tuyendung@gmail.com
Công ty TNHH phát triển công nghệ Maxtec Việt Nam – Tổ 28, Cụm KCN Nguyên Khê, Đông Anh, Hà Nội
Liên hệ nộp hồ sơ và phỏng vấn (đi làm ngay)

----------

